# My new Lyft strategy



## Phantomshark (Jan 21, 2018)

At the end of my shift, I go in and rate everyone 5 stars, so they get the email thank you and reminder to rate their driver (only 5 stars triggers this). The next morning before my shift, I go back in and change the ratings of everyone who didn't tip to 4 star. This will lower their rating and make drivers more aware of them. I don't usually take pax under 4.7 stars, so if enough drivers did this it might make it tougher for the deadbeats to find rides and make themselves question why. Think this has any chance of working?


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

But don't they automatically get 5* after you end the trip? Unless you change it, of course. So, you are saying if you rate them again with the same rating, it will trigger the email?


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Phantomshark said:


> At the end of my shift, I go in and rate everyone 5 stars, so they get the email thank you and reminder to rate their driver (only 5 stars triggers this). The next morning before my shift, I go back in and change the ratings of everyone who didn't tip to 4 star. This will lower their rating and make drivers more aware of them. I don't usually take pax under 4.7 stars, so if enough drivers did this it might make it tougher for the deadbeats to find rides and make themselves question why. Think this has any chance of working?


Your down rating will only make it more likely that they will downrate the next driver. We thank you for that.


----------



## Phantomshark (Jan 21, 2018)

Customers cannot see their own ratings. And they have the 5 star email from the night before.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

TomTheAnt said:


> But don't they automatically get 5* after you end the trip? Unless you change it, of course. So, you are saying if you rate them again with the same rating, it will trigger the email?


lyft get 5* after 24 hours I think. On uber what you give em is what they get.The only attention I ever pay to it is if they get 3 or less I dont ever have to drive them or the crappy rides again..


----------



## Phantomshark (Jan 21, 2018)

TomTheAnt said:


> But don't they automatically get 5* after you end the trip? Unless you change it, of course. So, you are saying if you rate them again with the same rating, it will trigger the email?


If you don't rate them at all they get 5 stars, but physically rating them.5 stars triggers the email.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Phantomshark said:


> If you don't rate them at all they get 5 stars, but physically rating them.5 stars triggers the email.


Good to know. Maybe I'll try this and see what happens. I usually don't change the rating, anyway, unless it's somebody I don't want to see ever again. Then I change it to 3*.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

I care about rating customers. Bad ones get downrated. Tipping isn’t part of that. 

I picked up a rider yesterday. Took him 4 blocks to a store to pick up a plastic pitcher. Waited 8 minutes, then took him back. 

Complete waste of time. $3.80 trip. No tip. 3 * for wasting my time and not compensating me for the extended wait.


----------



## SouthFLuberlady (Apr 20, 2019)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> lyft get 5* after 24 hours I think. On uber what you give em is what they get.The only attention I ever pay to it is if they get 3 or less I dont ever have to drive them or the crappy rides again..


Not sure about lyft but with Uber I rated pax a 3 Star was passing the area again later that day and get the same pax again..she wasn't all that bad the 2nd time around... but she was a early in the am...


----------



## Phantomshark (Jan 21, 2018)

In my opinion, if you don't tip you can't by definition be 5 star. If you are fine in every other respect but don't tip, you are a 4 star.



SouthFLuberlady said:


> Not sure about lyft but with Uber I rated pax a 3 Star was passing the area again later that day and get the same pax again..she wasn't all that bad the 2nd time around... but she was a b**** early in the am...


With Lyft, anyone you rate 3* or lower is never offered to you again. With Uber, you have to contact them if there's a pax you never want to get again.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Phantomshark said:


> At the end of my shift, I go in and rate everyone 5 stars, so they get the email thank you and reminder to rate their driver (only 5 stars triggers this). The next morning before my shift, I go back in and change the ratings of everyone who didn't tip to 4 star. This will lower their rating and make drivers more aware of them. I don't usually take pax under 4.7 stars, so if enough drivers did this it might make it tougher for the deadbeats to find rides and make themselves question why. Think this has any chance of working?


Keep us posted on if you think actually rating the 5 stars increase your tips over the system automatically rating them 5 stars. I never knew Lyft sent them a message. I have never been a rider so I would not know from that.

The rating system has issues and there is no consistency in using it so I pretty much find it worthless.


----------



## Rosalita (May 13, 2018)

If they don't tip and I deem them quite capable of tipping then I dock them a minimum of one star. By capable, I mean, they are business people, suburban people going to games/concerts/etc. I don't expect the pax that I'm taking a job interview for a hotel housekeeping opening and who is unemployed to tip me. If they're are two or three pas, or I help with luggage, and the account holder doesn't tip, that's a two star dock.


----------



## Uber1111uber (Oct 21, 2017)

Simply give every lyft rider a ride and get back to us with ur findings in 50 years ?


----------



## Rosalita (May 13, 2018)

Phantomshark said:


> In my opinion, if you don't tip you can't by definition be 5 star. If you are fine in every other respect but don't tip, you are a 4 star.
> 
> 
> With Lyft, anyone you rate 3* or lower is never offered to you again. With Uber, you have to contact them if there's a pax you never want to get again.


Yes,Phantom, that is my take too. 5 stars demonstrates perfect pax behavior. Refusing to tip even something, no matter how small the amount, doesn't warrant 5 starts. I'm with you on this one.


----------



## Talcire (May 18, 2016)

BigRedDriver said:


> I care about rating customers. Bad ones get downrated. Tipping isn't part of that.
> 
> I picked up a rider yesterday. Took him 4 blocks to a store to pick up a plastic pitcher. Waited 8 minutes, then took him back.
> 
> Complete waste of time. $3.80 trip. No tip. 3 * for wasting my time and not compensating me for the extended wait.


All rides with stops should be cancelled or be a drive-off. You are not fairly compensated. Never make stops.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Talcire said:


> All rides with stops should be cancelled or be a drive-off. You are not fairly compensated. Never make stops.


What is the reason for cancellation? I might start doing just that. They are getting out of hand.


----------



## AntSmasher (Feb 10, 2019)

Phantomshark said:


> In my opinion, if you don't tip you can't by definition be 5 star. If you are fine in every other respect but don't tip, you are a 4 star.
> 
> 
> With Lyft, anyone you rate 3* or lower is never offered to you again. With Uber, you have to contact them if there's a pax you never want to get again.


I agree. No tip equals bad rating. These fish are saving lots of $$ by using rideshare-the least they could do is tip a buck or two and still reap large savings vs traditional cab companies.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

SouthFLuberlady said:


> Not sure about lyft but with Uber I rated pax a 3 Star was passing the area again later that day and get the same pax again..she wasn't all that bad the 2nd time around... but she was a b**** early in the am...


Only way to not get matched again on uber is to kill them or ask to support to malw site you dont getatched again.

With Lyft a 3 star will do that


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

You would have to keep the data for a month of your tips for a month. Then employ your plan and keep the data for another month. See if there’s a difference. Try to keep all other variables consistent.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Why bother with the 5* then downgrade to 4* crap? 

They're either a good ride or a bad one. There is no middle ground. 

I don't waste my time chasing $1 tips, nor do I play the "I'll give you an extra star if you tip me a dollar" game. If they're not worth driving again, I 1* and move on, and I don't care whether they get a kiss ass email from Lyft or not. 

How much time are you wasting per week checking tips and changing ratings? In the time you wasted doing that, you could have done an extra run or two and more than made up for the difference. Did I give you a 1* rating? That's unfortunate, but luckily I won't have to worry about having to drive you on a money losing run again.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Save the low ratings for the real problem riders.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

UberBeemer said:


> Save the low ratings for the real problem riders.


Anyone that's wasting my time and costing me money *is* a problem rider.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Phantomshark said:


> If you don't rate them at all they get 5 stars, but physically rating them.5 stars triggers the email.


Your ratings can only go down in this scenario 
Some of these millennial pax's can give you less than a 5, thinking that they already got the 5 star in the bag.
They don't know that you can change the ratings later.
But overall , ratings really doesn't matter to drivers and pax's... most of the drivers are 4.9 or 5, same goes for pax. 
One time dropped a guy who had a sub 5 ratings, picked him up again in 3 hours, his rating went up to 5 in 3 hours.
They don't want pax declining drivers, and drivers declining Pax due to ratings...


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

No tips is annoying. But this theory has been around a while, and i would guess we haven't taught or learned any lessons by it.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

I rate everyone fairly, based on my idea of fair. Then after the shift I will go back and adjust accordingly based on tips.

I also realize that Lyft pax NEVER see their own ratings, only the drivers get to see them, AND they are rounded off to the nearest 10th. There is no such thing as punishing Lyft pax with a bad rating, or teaching them a lesson, because they will never see their rating!

So the motivation for me to adjust ratings comes down to the simple question: Do I want their business again in the future? If the ride is unprofitable, and future rides are likely to be similar in distance/duration, then the answer is no, unless there is a tip involved. No emotions, nothing personal, very cut and dry. If I can't make at least $5-6 on a ride, then do I really want it again in the future?


----------



## Mike-CMH (Sep 19, 2016)

I think that's wrong altering a rating based on if they tipped you or not. I know we don't get paid jack, but they charge the customer quite a bit. You don't always know when someone is living paycheck to paycheck and they're already dipping into their food budget, for the week, to take a ride. I remember a decade ago, before Uber, I took a cab to work when my car was in the shop. It was 15.00 (25.00 based on today's inflation) for a 3 mile, 8 minute trip. No way I was going to give a tip after spending 15.00 of the 30.00 I had in the bank. That 1-2.00 tip is a pack of bologna for my kids to eat for a couple of days. You never know what situation someone is in. In my mind, the taxi already gouged me by driving slow, taking the most inefficient route, etc.


----------



## Coyotex (Feb 10, 2019)

This theory might work IF the pax knew why they got a 4 rating. If there is no reason given, they don't know why they are being "punished". If they knew you gave 5* to begin with, what would make them think it was you who then gave them 4*? I could be missing something, but this cloak-and-dagger strategy may not do what you want it to do.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

UberBeemer said:


> Save the low ratings for the real problem riders.


Yes, please, for the love of all that is good and Holy, rate bad riders appropriately.

Because of knowing that so many drivers downrate for not tipping, I will take all pax. I'm in a tourist town and they come from all over the US and abroad.

Lowest to date was 4.11, tourist from up North, and not a damn thing wrong with him except he also traveled overseas and used Uber there as well. If I knew that 4.11 meant he had acted inappropriately, I wouldn't have picked him up.

I do understand, I guess, down rating because you don't want to see them again, just not sure how to reconcile that with my desire for people to rate based upon behavior that doesn't include tipping as a factor.


----------



## rideshareMN (Jan 25, 2017)

i'm ok with docking their rating for not tipping; in fact, at 60c/mile, I have no desire to ferry around passengers who don't tip


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Mike-CMH said:


> I think that's wrong altering a rating based on if they tipped you or not. I know we don't get paid jack, but they charge the customer quite a bit.


I respect your opinion. I also respect that ratings SHOULD reflect just the quality of the pax.

However, in the reality we are forced into, this is the unfortunate result, rating short rides poorly because of lack of tips.

How many times do we hear the phrase "if you don't like it, then quit"? This is a form of quitting: I am refusing rides from those pax in the future, which is basically quitting (with regards to those pax). The most direct and efficient way to "quit" those pax is with a 3 star on Lyft or 1 star on Uber.

It is not fair by any means, but that is the system that the companies have put in place. If you don't want those rides in the future, you must downrate the pax, or spend a LOT of time sending emails to corporate.


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

Talcire said:


> All rides with stops should be cancelled or be a drive-off. You are not fairly compensated. Never make stops.


What about somebody who's local to you? I'm much more likely to cancel or no show a rider if it's far from home. But I want to preserve my home area so I don't have trouble getting rides when I'm starting out from home.

I wish that Uber didn't force us to rate immediately and give a rating that can be changed. Sometimes it's not until after the passenger has left that you realize they made a mess in your car or did some other damage. Also I've noticed a number of riders watching to see what rating they get before they get out of the car.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> Also I've noticed a number of riders watching to see what rating they get before they get out of the car.


So don't end the ride until they are completely out of your vehicle. In fact, wait another 60 seconds after and you will take an extra $2-6 per day from Uber that way. Pax won't pay extra, you just get paid a little more.


----------



## turtle75 (Jan 8, 2019)

AntSmasher said:


> I agree. No tip equals bad rating. These fish are saving lots of $$ by using rideshare-the least they could do is tip a buck or two and still reap large savings vs traditional cab companies.


I don't save any money using rideshares. It costs the same or more as a taxi.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I've been on this board for nearly four years and there's always some poster who thinks they're going to "fix" the system by down-grading non-tippers. It's not going to happen. You're wasting your time. That two-minutes you spend every morning identifying tippers and adjusting rider ratings could be better spent sleeping in or anything else non-productive.


----------



## OmahaVW (Mar 17, 2019)

I had a 4 1/2 minute wait On a three dollar ride. Dude left his keys in my car. Unfortunately, he was a prominent city official that I will have to deal_ on my regular job. I returned his keys the next day, which didn't really take much time. He did totally deserve the lost item billing though but I ate it?_


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

BigRedDriver said:


> I care about rating customers. Bad ones get downrated. Tipping isn't part of that.
> 
> I picked up a rider yesterday. Took him 4 blocks to a store to pick up a plastic pitcher. Waited 8 minutes, then took him back.
> 
> Complete waste of time. $3.80 trip. No tip. 3 * for wasting my time and not compensating me for the extended wait.


Another confirmation the public doesn't support drivers. Add to this rideshare disdain for drivers and that is the problem.



Phantomshark said:


> At the end of my shift, I go in and rate everyone 5 stars, so they get the email thank you and reminder to rate their driver (only 5 stars triggers this). The next morning before my shift, I go back in and change the ratings of everyone who didn't tip to 4 star. This will lower their rating and make drivers more aware of them. I don't usually take pax under 4.7 stars, so if enough drivers did this it might make it tougher for the deadbeats to find rides and make themselves question why. Think this has any chance of working?


Most drivers already check rating before accepting requests because we know it's other drivers who are rating pax.

It would never occur to me to give a low rating because I don't get a tip.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Mista T said:


> I respect your opinion. I also respect that ratings SHOULD reflect just the quality of the pax.
> 
> However, in the reality we are forced into, this is the unfortunate result, rating short rides poorly because of lack of tips.
> 
> ...


Lyft gives you that opportunity Uber does not. If it works for you great. Do it, that is what is so nice about this gig. Do what you think is right for you and your market.


----------



## Declineathon (Feb 12, 2019)

Phantomshark said:


> If you don't rate them at all they get 5 stars, but physically rating them.5 stars triggers the email.


Thanks for the clarity. I think your method is sound.


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

Phantomshark said:


> At the end of my shift, I go in and rate everyone 5 stars, so they get the email thank you and reminder to rate their driver (only 5 stars triggers this). The next morning before my shift, I go back in and change the ratings of everyone who didn't tip to 4 star. This will lower their rating and make drivers more aware of them. I don't usually take pax under 4.7 stars, so if enough drivers did this it might make it tougher for the deadbeats to find rides and make themselves question why. Think this has any chance of working?


Not a bad strategy but I think the best effective strategy for dealing with lyft is to ignore all shared rides and ignore all rides that are 10 minutes out and farther


----------



## Jake Air (Mar 31, 2018)

Phantomshark said:


> At the end of my shift, I go in and rate everyone 5 stars, so they get the email thank you and reminder to rate their driver (only 5 stars triggers this). The next morning before my shift, I go back in and change the ratings of everyone who didn't tip to 4 star. This will lower their rating and make drivers more aware of them. I don't usually take pax under 4.7 stars, so if enough drivers did this it might make it tougher for the deadbeats to find rides and make themselves question why. Think this has any chance of working?


Yea, we have the same system, with the exception I don't rate at all until the next day to give pax time to tip. (I also hand out a fair share of 3's if it's someone I just don't want to have anything to do with again).
I'm just curious (and I'm not doubting you) -- but how do you know rating someone 5 stars triggers a thank you email?


----------



## Phantomshark (Jan 21, 2018)

Jake Air said:


> Yea, we have the same system, with the exception I don't rate at all until the next day to give pax time to tip. (I also hand out a fair share of 3's if it's someone I just don't want to have anything to do with again).
> I'm just curious (and I'm not doubting you) -- but how do you know rating someone 5 stars triggers a thank you email?


I got it from an article on another site.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

BigRedDriver said:


> I care about rating customers. Bad ones get downrated. Tipping isn't part of that.
> 
> I picked up a rider yesterday. Took him 4 blocks to a store to pick up a plastic pitcher. Waited 8 minutes, then took him back.
> 
> Complete waste of time. $3.80 trip. No tip. 3 * for wasting my time and not compensating me for the extended wait.


You were in full violation for waiting 8 minutes. That's 5 minutes too long.


----------



## Jake Air (Mar 31, 2018)

Phantomshark said:


> I got it from an article on another site.


Interesting. You'd think if Lyft is going to the trouble of sending thank you emails, they'd include 4 star riders as well. I mean what could it hurt...and a 4 isn't exactly a horrible rating. Anyhow....tnx for the info.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Since you posted this I had 4 Lyft trips. 3 of the 4 tipped me right away. The one that did not I rated 5 stars and put Thank You in the message spot. Got a tip about 3 hours later. Since I did not drive most of the weekend I only had a small sample. I'll keep working it.


----------



## Phantomshark (Jan 21, 2018)

FLKeys said:


> Since you posted this I had 4 Lyft trips. 3 of the 4 tipped me right away. The one that did not I rated 5 stars and put Thank You in the message spot. Got a tip about 3 hours later. Since I did not drive most of the weekend I only had a small sample. I'll keep working it.


Cool. Don't bother with a message, pax does not see that, its for Lyft only.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Phantomshark said:


> Cool. Don't bother with a message, pax does not see that, its for Lyft only.


Did not know that about the message, saw it was an option so I used it.


----------



## Phantomshark (Jan 21, 2018)

I am finding that people are tioping between the time i rate them 5 stars at the end of the shift and the next morning, so I think its having an effect.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Well so far I only had 3 Lyft PAX not tip me within an hour of the ride. After one hour I rated them 5* like you suggested. Only 1 tipped me after I rated them. Hard to say it was a result of rating them as I often get late tippers. Basically not enough sample data yet for me to say it is making a difference or not. I'll keep working it.


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

OmahaVW said:


> I had a 4 1/2 minute wait On a three dollar ride. Dude left his keys in my car. Unfortunately, he was a prominent city official that I will have to deal_ on my regular job. I returned his keys the next day, which didn't really take much time. He did totally deserve the lost item billing though but I ate it?_


 whether or whether or not I return a lost item depends almost 100% on whether or not they tipped me. If they want to give me the minimum I'll give them the minimum. That's why my suggestion to people who are just starting out as Riders is to always tip even if just a little because one day you're going to forget something in somebody's car. Now maybe the next guy will keep the tip on the Lost item. But I do think it improves your chances of getting the item back.


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

I decided I decided to give this a try and throughout the day rate all of my Riders 5 stars. I don't downright the ones that don't tip. Ones that don't deserve 5 stars I rate lower but those are few and far between. so pretty much everybody gets 5 stars after their ride. So far I think I've had one or two tips come in after I manually rate people 5 stars. I don't think that this strategy is going to lead to enough additional tips to make it a very productive strategy or a lucrative expenditure of time, but I figure if it brings in a few extra tips so be it. Also people getting emails that they got five stars might brighten their day.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> * Also people getting emails that they got five stars might brighten their day.*


As I was reading this reply I just got a tip notification from Uber for a ride I did last night, it sure did bring a smile to my face.

Since this thread came out I have gone back and manually 5 starred every Lyft ride I did that did not leave a tip. I have received many late tips from Lyft PAX. No way of knowing if this helped encourage those to tip after the fact but I don't think it hurts.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Phantomshark said:


> If you don't rate them at all they get 5 stars, but physically rating them.5 stars triggers the email.


I've used LYFT as a PAX many times in both Canada and the USA. I don't get any special emails if my driver rates me 5*. Since I do tip on every ride, my rating has stayed 5.0* as a rider (I often ask my driver what my rating was). No emails, beyond the standard "RIDE RECEIPT" which doesn't indicate what driver rated.

Unless there is a fundamental difference in a Canadian LYFT Passenger account, and a USA one, I'm not sure what the original poster is on about here.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> I've used LYFT as a PAX many times in both Canada and the USA. I don't get any special emails if my driver rates me 5*. Since I do tip on every ride, my rating has stayed 5.0* as a rider (I often ask my driver what my rating was). No emails, beyond the standard "RIDE RECEIPT" which doesn't indicate what driver rated.
> 
> Unless there is a fundamental difference in a Canadian LYFT Passenger account, and a USA one, I'm not sure what the original poster is on about here.


Ask one of your drivers to go manually rate you 5 stars after the automatic rating timer ends. See if you get an email then. I think the OP is trying to say that if you let the rating expire it automatically gives PAX a 5 star and does not send the PAX an email or message. If the driver manually goes into the trip after it did the the automatic 5 star rating from Lyft and rates the rider 5 stars it triggers an email or message saying they were rated 5 stars by the driver.

I really have no idea and have to trust he is correct unless someone else comes along and says they tested it and it is not correct. Anyway I am always in my trips to make sure I get paid correctly so taking a second to manually rate 5 stars is not an issue for me.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

FLKeys said:


> Ask one of your drivers to go manually rate you 5 stars after the automatic rating timer ends. See if you get an email then. I think the OP is trying to say that if you let the rating expire it automatically gives PAX a 5 star and does not send the PAX an email or message. If the driver manually goes into the trip after it did the the automatic 5 star rating from Lyft and rates the rider 5 stars it triggers an email or message saying they were rated 5 stars by the driver.
> 
> I really have no idea and have to trust he is correct unless someone else comes along and says they tested it and it is not correct. Anyway I am always in my trips to make sure I get paid correctly so taking a second to manually rate 5 stars is not an issue for me.


I guess it is possible that over 20+ rides, that ALL of my drivers would just 'auto-rate' instead of manually going in and selecting 5*.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> I guess it is possible that over 20+ rides, that ALL of my drivers would just 'auto-rate' instead of manually going in and selecting 5*.


I have never clicked on the rating star before it timed out unless I was going to down rate a PAX less than 5 stars, never saw the need to since I knew it was going to give them 5 automatically.


----------



## Wardell Curry (Jul 9, 2016)

You guys should know. If you never want to match on Uber with a pax, just give them 1 star. That way works and saves time because you don't even have to explain why.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Wardell Curry said:


> You guys should know. If you never want to match on Uber with a pax, just give them 1 star. That way works and saves time because you don't even have to explain why.


I thought that only worked with Lyft??? Uber you have to contact them to get unmatched???


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Phantomshark said:


> I am finding that people are tioping between the time i rate them 5 stars at the end of the shift and the next morning, so I think its having an effect.


Okay a little more data points, been trying to remember to go back and manually rate all rides 5*. Interesting enough yesterday I only had 2 Lyft trips. One tipped me a couple hours after the ride. The other no tip. I remembered around 6 PM today to manually rate the trip that did not tip me yesterday. Within 30 minutes I got a $3 tip on that ride. Pretty interesting. My Lyft tips have definitely increased.

06/03/2019 2 rides 2 tips
06/02/2019 5 rides 4 tips
06/01/2019 7 rides 5 tips
05/31/2019 3 rides 2 tips
05/29/2019 2 rides 1 tip
05/28/2019 2 rides 2 tips
05/27/2019 1 ride 0 tips
05/24/2019 7 rides 4 tips
05/23/2019 4 rides 2 tips
05/22/2019 1 ride 0 tips
05/21/2019 3 rides 2 tips
05/20/2019 4 rides 4 tips

41 rides 28 tips - 68% Very interesting to say the least.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

If you write a message the passenger will be notified regardless of rating. 
If you give less than 5* with no message passenger never finds out. 

Complementary messages usually trigger a tip, except from most Mexicans, Argentines, 99% Venezuelans, most European socialists countries, and most NAACP members unless a rare republican. African American Republicans usually great tippers and most gracious riders.

So if you give less than 5* best not to write any message. The only rating below 5* I ever received on lyft was right after I gave passenger a 4* rating with a "entitled princess" message. Called lyft and had it removed.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

No Prisoners said:


> If you write a message the passenger will be notified regardless of rating.
> If you give less than 5* with no message passenger never finds out.
> 
> Complementary messages usually trigger a tip, except from most Mexicans, Argentines, 99% Venezuelans, most European socialists countries, and most NAACP members unless a rare republican. African American Republicans usually great tippers and most gracious riders.
> ...


I believe you are 100% mistaken. I have been told by MANY different Lyft reps that the comments a driver leaves will NEVER be seen by a pax, no matter how good or bad they are.


----------



## Radu44 (Jun 3, 2019)

If Lyft or Uber would care about the drivers they could add thinks like; get 5 5* ratings from drivers to get $5 off you next ride. Than I think our ratings would matter and it would drive incentive for pax to tip us. Otherwise I’m not sure the pax cares about a 5* or 4* rating.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Mike-CMH said:


> I think that's wrong altering a rating based on if they tipped you or not. I know we don't get paid jack, but they charge the customer quite a bit. You don't always know when someone is living paycheck to paycheck and they're already dipping into their food budget, for the week, to take a ride. I remember a decade ago, before Uber, I took a cab to work when my car was in the shop. It was 15.00 (25.00 based on today's inflation) for a 3 mile, 8 minute trip. No way I was going to give a tip after spending 15.00 of the 30.00 I had in the bank. That 1-2.00 tip is a pack of bologna for my kids to eat for a couple of days. You never know what situation someone is in. In my mind, the taxi already gouged me by driving slow, taking the most inefficient route, etc.


If all you have is $30 to your name and you only have to go 3 miles. Why didn't you walk?


----------



## easyrider2020 (May 21, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> If all you have is $30 to your name and you only have to go 3 miles. Why didn't you walk?


and use his legs? that would be insane man who could do such a strenuous task?

new generation man

dude thinks $15 for door to door delivery in minutes is expensive he thinkstje driver lives right next to him, gets free gas, never has maintenance, owns a home right next to where he was dropped off or teleports & gets another ride right after drop off going right where he needs to go he only cares & thinks of himself. i honestly wouldn't give that ride today for $15 only because the apps trickery thats more than a fare rate if driver getting $10+ of it

bet he doesn't mind paying $15 for a $2 3 pound pizza to get delivered though lmao

dropped my ride off for a starter place offers a ride & have plenty of money walked 4 miles got much needed activity & was back in the bed smoking a bowl in exactly 1 hour rather save that money but hey he needs bologna for his kids right?

remember a few epic 2+ hour walks in my life, times i needed a ride to or from work go figure i asked someone i worked with if they needed gas money & problem was solved, 2 cities i lived in buses stopped running at a certain time doh start walking might suck in bad weather but unless you have a surgery to get to dont really see the benefit of summining a chauffeur if your poor

dont expect people to walk that everday but i even recall a job i had for a few weeks that i walked to & from 45 minutes a few times a week till my ride was back going its a cd in the walkman & you there, the cities ive lived with good public transpo hop on the bus...

walkings healthy sillyCON valley made this & future generations pretty much worthless/useless

think self driving cars will screw thing up imagine when the code can write itself & the blogs can write their own stories lmao, millions of human flesh puddles from all these criminals thinking they actually producing something have to come out and get melted by the sun they havent seen in years

when i was in vegas years ago, this girl asked me to text here the address if the Tropicana she was behind the mgm, i told her look up its the big white building with Tropicana accross from the big green building you right behind they useless without phones & gps


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

FLKeys said:


> As I was reading this reply I just got a tip notification from Uber for a ride I did last night, it sure did bring a smile to my face.
> 
> Since this thread came out I have gone back and manually 5 starred every Lyft ride I did that did not leave a tip. I have received many late tips from Lyft PAX. No way of knowing if this helped encourage those to tip after the fact but I don't think it hurts.


I say why not? Costs nothing. Did 5 this morning. Took 1 minute. If it gets a $1 tip, it's well worth the time and effort


----------



## TDR (Oct 15, 2017)

Phantomshark said:


> At the end of my shift, I go in and rate everyone 5 stars, so they get the email thank you and reminder to rate their driver (only 5 stars triggers this). The next morning before my shift, I go back in and change the ratings of everyone who didn't tip to 4 star. This will lower their rating and make drivers more aware of them. I don't usually take pax under 4.7 stars, so if enough drivers did this it might make it tougher for the deadbeats to find rides and make themselves question why. Think this has any chance of working?


Waste time. Message seen by Lyft only. It's always be driver for rider. Rating is not matter. Don't think about tips, rating. Think how to be busy. The more you do rides, than Lyft, Uber send you more request. ?


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Mista T said:


> I believe you are 100% mistaken. I have been told by MANY different Lyft reps that the comments a driver leaves will NEVER be seen by a pax, no matter how good or bad they are.


I tend to believe my repeat passengers more than Lyft's reps specifically when they thank me for the comments I've written. Also, somehow tips follow immediately after I rate with comments.


----------



## itendstonight (Feb 10, 2019)

Mista T said:


> I rate everyone fairly, based on my idea of fair. Then after the shift I will go back and adjust accordingly based on tips.
> 
> I also realize that Lyft pax NEVER see their own ratings, only the drivers get to see them, AND they are rounded off to the nearest 10th. There is no such thing as punishing Lyft pax with a bad rating, or teaching them a lesson, because they will never see their rating!
> 
> So the motivation for me to adjust ratings comes down to the simple question: Do I want their business again in the future? If the ride is unprofitable, and future rides are likely to be similar in distance/duration, then the answer is no, unless there is a tip involved. No emotions, nothing personal, very cut and dry. If I can't make at least $5-6 on a ride, then do I really want it again in the future?


So you 3* unprofitable pax and 1* unruly/rude/dangerous pax?


----------



## Phantomshark (Jan 21, 2018)

A couple of things. First, pax 100% do not see your comments. It says so right in the box you type the comment in. All they get is a generic thank you for being a valued customer, and a reminder to rate their driver. Second, I doubt customers care that much about the 4* rating, thats not why I do it. I want to lower there overall rating just as a red.flag. i don't pick up passengers under 4.7* except maybe on slow days, and if a rider gets a couple of 4* ratings it might drop him below that. I don't do 3* or 2* because that means I wont get them again, and maybe they aren't chronic non tippers, maybe they just forgot. If someone is bad enough to warrant me never wantong them again, they get 1*.


----------



## easyrider2020 (May 21, 2019)

uber years just months with lyft ive found almost 80% lyft riders tip as uber is about 40% mostly on $65+xl trips of about 40 miles

im thinking banned or screwed by uber learned lesson but tips are usually over $10 as well so they're not tipping just for the sake of tipping like the $1folks which is also fine by me its 100% the thought that matters to me, wanna screw me on a ride & you poor cool just budget an extra dollar for realz lol

but again just months of data & i dont even toggle lyft to shared tier its just an xl only back up for when ubers slow

nothing lower than a 4.8 nothing farther then 2 miles from my bed, if not airport cancel roll back to the house take the $1-2 loss instead of a $2+ loss taking them less than 10 miles & make myself available for a legally paying ride seems to work best for me


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

itendstonight said:


> So you 3* unprofitable pax and 1* unruly/rude/dangerous pax?


That is correct.

If they end up tipping, then the ride was profitable, and I up their rating.

Unfortunately, pax rating sometimes has nothing to do with them being polite, etc. That's the system that has been put in place for us to use. It's unfair to low rate people who are terrific, but I will not drive at a loss. Period.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Just want to post an update and thank the OP.

I have been using this technique since reading it here. At first only when I remembered. Now every day. It has increased my Lyft tips to near 85% of my trip. Again thanks for the idea.


----------



## Phantomshark (Jan 21, 2018)

FLKeys said:


> Just want to post an update and thank the OP.
> 
> I have been using this technique since reading it here. At first only when I remembered. Now every day. It has increased my Lyft tips to near 85% of my trip. Again thanks for the idea.


You are.welcome. i haven't done as well as you, but since I started doing this I've gone from.about 20% tips on Lyft to about 50%.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Phantomshark said:


> You are.welcome. i haven't done as well as you, but since I started doing this I've gone from.about 20% tips on Lyft to about 50%.


I think me being in a tourist area helps as well.


----------

